# mk1 ABA Throttle cable help



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

I keep getting different information pertaining to which Accelerator cable to use with a mk1 ABA swap.... 

is it the 16v cable, or 8v cable ? OR a mk3 cable ?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

mk3 wont work it is different. 

your gona have to find a mk2 cable and test fit it most likely it will be fine but there are so many different intake manifold's throttle body's and not to mention aba with factory intake the hood wont close without mods so most people move the throttle cable bracket.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

a mk2, 8v or 16v ?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

i use 8v but again as the post above states 

There are so many different intake manifold's, throttle body's and not to mention aba with factory intake on a mk1 the hood wont close without mods so most people move the throttle cable bracket.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

how many different manifolds did an ABA have ? :screwy: 

What is the reasoning behind the mk2 cable? is it longer than the mk1 ?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

the end connect properly to the aba TB


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

The mk3 cable does work, you just have to bend the end. 16v rocco cables are a direct fit and digi mk2's as well. As far as the manifolds and throttle bodies go, there is only one type of ABA manifold, but two types of throttle body. I've never seen an obd1 have issues with hood clearance, but obd2 requires flipping the throttle body upside down (and you really should modify the bracket to work in this setup, otherwise you will have some issues).


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

MecE2.0 said:


> , there is only one type of ABA manifold, but two types of throttle body. I've never seen an obd1 have issues with hood clearance, but obd2 requires flipping the throttle body upside down (and you really should modify the bracket to work in this setup, otherwise you will have some issues).


Exactly, i know there is just 1 manifold for an ABA, i dont know what that other guy was referring too.... 

what part of mk3 cable to you need to bend? im trying to visualize


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Well i can say from experience there is like 3 different ones they all have differences and possibly more but most commonly used is the mk3 aba manifold from a jetta or GTI OBD1 and OBD2 manifold are different.

Passats also had a slightly different X-flow manifold with a VW emblem instead of the vw logo & 2.0 the inside's of the manifold is visually different from any other X-flow manifold 

And if you ask me the mk4 manifold is also a common fit to make your TB drivers side.

If this is a ABA/mk1 the hood will hit the throttle body and in a scirocco will stick out of the hoodopcorn:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

mk3 throttle cable has a ball and spring it will not work


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

The pedal end of the mk3 cable will have some plastic, if you cut it off there is just a rod with a disk on the end. I just used a dremel to cut the disc down to a nub and bent the rod so it fit in the mk1/2 rubber pedal bushing. Easy. As for the hood, I have never once had issues with rubbing or clearance whatsoever. With the mk4 manifold it definitely clears with the obd1 throttle body. Oh and my friends s2 scirocco had no clearance issues either (nor has any other person I've met or talked to thats done the swap properly).

With the manifolds, with the exception of minor differences in emissions equipment provisions, are the exact same internally. I've heard rumors that the later B4 passat and mk3.5 cabby manifolds have slightly longer runners (dividers go up further and thus plenum volume is slightly decreased) but other wise retain the same geometry.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have to move my car to it winter spot next week. I'll try to remember to grab a picture of the throttle cable, if you still need it then


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Anything will work with some customizing.

And my brother has a aba in a mk1 rocco and the manifold sticks out of the hood:beer:

S2 is more like a mk2 rocco and has more clearance than a mk1 rocco :facepalm: 

another friend has a aba in a rabbit and we had to remove the cross framing from his hood for it to not hit:beer:


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

Svedka said:


> Anything will work with some customizing.
> 
> And my brother has a aba in a mk1 rocco and the manifold sticks out of the hood:beer:
> 
> ...


Sounds like those guys all need to check the clocking and alignment of their mounts.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

MecE2.0 said:


> Sounds like those guys all need to check the clocking and alignment of their mounts.


Then we will have to disagree because I believe myself to be a competent VW mechanic and after working with the MK1 MK2 and MK3 mostly for the past 10 years I have done my fair share of swaps.:beer:


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fair enough. Have you looked through the mk1 swap post though? Just a browse. I'm not trying to rag on you, but lots of people do this without issue and there are even a couple guys running mk4 manifolds now. All the swaps I've done have gone off without a hitch as well.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*a obd1 aba mani will clear the hood with no problem*, if you are obd2 you need to flip the throttle body and run a aba passat manifold to have the throttle cable bracket:thumbup:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

So, easiest thing is to Mod a mk3 cable to the mk1 pedal assembly.... correct >?


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

It takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

nice, i like simple :thumbup:


----------

